# DirecTV's Mover's Connection is a joke--need advice



## pcguru83 (Jan 18, 2005)

My wife and I closed on our first home this Thursday. About a week and a half prior, I set up an appointment with DirecTV to come out and install a new dish at our new home. The appt was setup for Friday between 1pm and 5pm. 

About 4:00pm Friday I get a call from the installer informing me that he's having mechanical problems with his truck and won't be able to make it out. I'm a bit aggravated, but it's no big deal as long as it happens over the weekend. He reschedules me for Saturday between 1pm and 5pm. When I got up Saturday morning, I called to make sure he had indeed rescheduled and it was showing up in DirectTV's system. 

Five 'o clock came and went without a phone call or an installer showing up. I called up DirecTV and they got me on the phone with the local office which they use to dispatch installers (something like Connect TV...can't remember the exact name). The lady says she will contact Dispatch and get back to me in about 15 minutes. I wait 45 minutes, and don't hear anything back. 

I then call the local office directly (the previous lady gave me their direct number) and speak to a guy who says this needs to be escalated to the "field supervisor". It's about 6:30pm or so at this point. He says this field supervisor will call in about 15-30 minutes. I never hear from anyone for the remainder of the night. 

First thing Sunday morning I call DirecTV back, and they try to reach my local office for me again. Turns out, my local office is closed on Sunday. Nothing will be done this weekend.  

So I called DirecTV again just a few minutes ago. The lady I spoke with attempted to reach my local office, but for some reason was unable to reach them and said the best they could do would be to reschedule for this Wednesday between 8am and 12pm. I insisted I needed someone out TONIGHT, so she put me on hold again "to contact an installer in your area". She returned to the phone about 10 minutes later, only to inform me that she had no luck. Wednesday was still the best she could do. 

At this point, I'm absolutely furious. I purposely planned ahead to have this done while I would already be off for the move. I'm a busy guy at work, and am already far enough behind at work after taking off for the closing and the move. I'm at a loss as to what to do next. I'll be honest, I'm REALLY close to moving to cable and picking up a dual-tuner TiVo. 

So what should my next course of action be? I'm tired of messing with this issue...


----------



## vector1701 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Get Cable....*


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

pcguru83 said:


> So what should my next course of action be? I'm tired of messing with this issue...


IMO, one of the few DirecTV issues is their inability to control their subcontractors.

Your choices are to either wait til Wednesday (it's unlikely that moving up the chain of command at DirecTV is going to result in the local folks coming out before then, but you could try) or get cable TV.

I was in a similiar situation, and just as angry. I ended up driving out to the local installers main office to complain. Didn't help move my appt forward.

In the end, I'm very glad that I didn't get cable. I was just upset at the time and wanted to take my ball and go home. Having switched to cable would have made me feel better at the time (knowing that DirecTV lost a customer), but in the end, I was the one that would have lost, paying hundreds of my dollars extra for cable + much more expensive TiVo service fees and having to deal with my local cable co's crappy standard definition channels (2-99).


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Congrats on the house.

I had a semi-yokel do my movers conection install as well. He showed up, but did not have a ladder tall enough to get him to the roof of my house (just a 2 story). There is a shed roof off the back that is over the laundry/mud room that he was able to reach as it is only 1 story. He then had to run 4 lines under the house to the place where the cable came out and started whining about that, but when I reminded him that we only picked that location because he came unprepared and that he was supposed to install wiring in teh house that he did not have to (house was pre-wired with 3 coax runs to each outlet) he decided to go ahead and do it.

He also did not have an OTA antenna to install like he was supposed to (though that was not hsi fault, the CSR forgot to set it up)

I see these nice DirecTV vans rolling around, I just wonder why they sent some guy from the sticks in a beat up Ford Ranger to do my install.


----------



## pcguru83 (Jan 18, 2005)

aristoBrat said:


> In the end, I'm very glad that I didn't get cable. I was just upset at the time and wanted to take my ball and go home. Having switched to cable would have made me feel better at the time (knowing that DirecTV lost a customer), but in the end, I was the one that would have lost, paying hundreds of my dollars extra for cable + much more expensive TiVo service fees and having to deal with my local cable co's crappy standard definition channels (2-99).


Yeah, you're exactly right. I suppose I'm just EXTRA upset since virtually all the new series are starting this week.

I do have an update though. Throughout the whole ordeal, I've been pursuing the installer via the cell phone number he called from. I finally had some luck with that about an hour ago. I was referred to a superivor's number, who provided me with a direct line to the installer for my area. He agreed to come out after I get off work tomorrow!! 

Hopefully this will work out for tomorrow. Cable is definitely not my first choice, and I suppose I just need to keep things in perspective.


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

I didn't bother with local installers and setup my own dish.


----------



## Mark W (Dec 6, 2001)

Yes, DirecTV has had this issue for years and has not fixed it. When I had mine installed, I had 3 MISSED APPOINTMENTS. Make sure you ***** to D* retention and get some credits to your account. I would call the cable company and schedule with them for a back up. Who knows when that guy will really show up!


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

Dkerr24 said:


> I didn't bother with local installers and setup my own dish.


When it comes to moving, will they give you a new dish for you to install, or do you have to take the old one with you in that case?


----------



## robbins (Aug 23, 2005)

Don't get cable, it is the MOST expensive option, by far. Get Dish, they are much better and cheaper.


----------



## JRAllas (Mar 26, 2006)

aristoBrat said:


> When it comes to moving, will they give you a new dish for you to install, or do you have to take the old one with you in that case?


DirecTV wants you to leave all the cable and dish at the old location. That way when someone moves in there its really easy to make them a new customer, or if they already had DirecTV they just plug in their receivers and Bingo! The installer at your new location will install a new dish if one doesn't already exist there.


----------



## myboyblue (Jul 17, 2006)

Mark W said:


> Yes, DirecTV has had this issue for years and has not fixed it. When I had mine installed, I had 3 MISSED APPOINTMENTS. Make sure you ***** to D* retention and get some credits to your account. I would call the cable company and schedule with them for a back up. Who knows when that guy will really show up!


I agree 100%. I got a HR10 for $19.95 on 8/31 for an installation on 9/1. Throguh various mistakes by the local installation company the dish and HR10 wasn't installed until 9/17. My installation was set for 9/17 from 8am-12pm, but the installer didn't get here until about 1:30 pm. I had installers bring out the wrong equipment, installers not show up, and had the company lose my appointment. Each time I would call retention and get some type of credit for my inconvenience.

If you're getting an installation on the weekend try to schedule it in the morning b/c once the installers falls behind if you have an afternoon appointment they're going to reschedule you, probably at the last minute.


----------



## pcguru83 (Jan 18, 2005)

Just thought I'd chime in with an update:

So I followed up more thoroughly with the phone number of the installer who called to reschedul on Friday. His number came up on the caller id, so figured I'd give it a shot. It rang to what sounded like a local installation business. I explained my problem to the lady that answered and she was very sympathetic to my problem. She provided me with the cell phone number of the owner!

Much to my surprise, the owner picked on my first call. He was also very sympathetic to my problems and provided me with the number for the installer for my area. 

I gave the installer a ring, and he too picked right up. He couldn't come out that day (Monday), but made arragements with me to arrive after I got off work on Tuesday! Sure enough, I get off work, and about 10 minutes later he pulls up. Whatever local company the guy worked for, they were extremely helpful. I was fairly impressed. 

Bottom line, I basically ended up having to schedule my own Mover's Connection appointment. Absolutely absurd.

And when I called up DirecTV for compensation? What a joke! The best the guy could do was $5 off my bill for the next six months and 3 months of a premium movie channel (Starz). That hardly seems adequate. I'm going to try back later today and see if I can get something more for my troubles. Thanks for the input everyone, and I appreciate everyone putting things in perspective. Cable would have been a horrible move...


----------



## sconrad (Oct 21, 2006)

I think I have a pretty bad story myself. I have moved twice before, no problem. This third time was scheduled for Aug 12. The installer came out and put the wiring in and at the last minute actually looked to see what unti I had and rushed back up the ladder to correct something. I went to watch tv and 1 of my tuners was not working. With the help of tech support we determined that one of the wires was not working and scheduled a second tech to come out. They could not come any sooner than Sept 22. The second guy said it was not the wire and I needed a new Directv DVR(that I did not want) but he ordered it and it came 3 days later, one tuner still did not work. So I scheduled a 3rd tech to come out this time 4 days later. He said it was the wiring and corrected the problem, 20 miutes after he left the tuner did not work again. So I called up and complained, again, this time they sent out another installer. He fixed the problem, the first guy put a staple through the wire and the whole signal was not coming through. But in the process dropped his meter off the roof and dented my new car. He said he could get it fixed but did not report it to his boss. I called complained, got $10 off my bill and 2 free wmoths of all the movie channels. And after calling the main # who sent me to a local# who sent me to another local# who sent me back to the main # I now have to send all this info to colorado just to get reimbursed to get my car fixed. 
Atleast all you lost was some time.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

And they wonder why those of us who've installed our own dish numerous times continue to demand we be permitted to do that with newer technology.


----------



## serenstarlight (Aug 17, 2003)

pcguru83 said:


> Just thought I'd chime in with an update:
> 
> So I followed up more thoroughly with the phone number of the installer who called to reschedul on Friday. His number came up on the caller id, so figured I'd give it a shot. It rang to what sounded like a local installation business. I explained my problem to the lady that answered and she was very sympathetic to my problem. She provided me with the cell phone number of the owner!
> 
> ...


What would have been adequate $500 dollars? Putting into perspective 5x6=30
12x3=36.. so that's a $96 value because the *installation company* had to reschedule and then missed the installation. The most anyone would get for a missed install is $20. 
DTV CSRs have only one # to call and that's the main 800#.. we're not given the owner of the installation companys' number.. we're not even given the number to the office of the president of DTV. So lets get this right... the install company reschedules.. misses the reschedule.. promises to have a supervisor call back and doesn't and this is directv's fault? That is amazing


----------



## serenstarlight (Aug 17, 2003)

sconrad said:


> I think I have a pretty bad story myself. I have moved twice before, no problem. This third time was scheduled for Aug 12. The installer came out and put the wiring in and at the last minute actually looked to see what unti I had and rushed back up the ladder to correct something. I went to watch tv and 1 of my tuners was not working. With the help of tech support we determined that one of the wires was not working and scheduled a second tech to come out. They could not come any sooner than Sept 22. The second guy said it was not the wire and I needed a new Directv DVR(that I did not want) but he ordered it and it came 3 days later, one tuner still did not work. So I scheduled a 3rd tech to come out this time 4 days later. He said it was the wiring and corrected the problem, 20 miutes after he left the tuner did not work again. So I called up and complained, again, this time they sent out another installer. He fixed the problem, the first guy put a staple through the wire and the whole signal was not coming through. But in the process dropped his meter off the roof and dented my new car. He said he could get it fixed but did not report it to his boss. I called complained, got $10 off my bill and 2 free wmoths of all the movie channels. And after calling the main # who sent me to a local# who sent me to another local# who sent me back to the main # I now have to send all this info to colorado just to get reimbursed to get my car fixed.
> Atleast all you lost was some time.


Now this is a reason to be pissed.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

serenstarlight said:


> So lets get this right... the install company reschedules.. misses the reschedule.. promises to have a supervisor call back and doesn't and this is directv's fault? That is amazing


Amazing, but true. It *is* DirecTV's fault.

DirecTV selects the installation company and contracts with it. If DirecTV paid a few more $$$s they could contract with a "better", "less flaky" installation company that could afford to pay its installers more than minimum wage and could afford to hire supervisors that were capable of returning phone calls.

Nobody wants to take responsibility for *anything* any more. The other day I went to the hospital for some minor thing. At admission I was presented with a "waiver" that basically claimed that *everyone* in the hospital was an "independent contractor." I wonder if the lawyers had anything to do with that?


----------



## serenstarlight (Aug 17, 2003)

Phantom Gremlin said:


> Amazing, but true. It *is* DirecTV's fault.
> 
> DirecTV selects the installation company and contracts with it. If DirecTV paid a few more $$$s they could contract with a "better", "less flaky" installation company that could afford to pay its installers more than minimum wage and could afford to hire supervisors that were capable of returning phone calls.
> 
> Nobody wants to take responsibility for *anything* any more. The other day I went to the hospital for some minor thing. At admission I was presented with a "waiver" that basically claimed that *everyone* in the hospital was an "independent contractor." I wonder if the lawyers had anything to do with that?


Yeah that'll work and while they're at it they can pay me more. The only thing that'll do is increase costs that customers have to cover. And I'm sorry but directv pays the installation companies more than $70s per service call that we charge our customers. They have every capacity to hire supervisors to call customers back and sure as hell have enough money to hire a capable installer. Personally they should bag all responsiblity for equipment and let customers schedule installs on their own. Maybe then I'd get paid for half the crap I have to deal with. But the truth is they won't because it's bad for customer service. They want to make troubleshooting as user friendly as they can and I understand that. But the excuse that dtv doesn't pay installation contractors enough is bull.


----------



## SeattleCarl (Nov 11, 2005)

serenstarlight said:


> I'm sorry but directv pays the installation companies more than $70s per service call that we charge our customers.


In today's economy, you would be very hard pressed to find any professional service provider that would come to your house and do anything for $70. Most will charge that much to show up, and the labor clock starts when they get out of their truck.

I just had a "specialist" to my house to fix something. $60 to drive here (about 5 miles), $25 per quarter hour (or any portion thereof) of labor thereafter. Fairly typical rates these days. So if the job took 20 minutes, the total bill is $110 plus tax.

The amount of time it takes to properly align a dish, run a new coax, or do similar work, at these rates, would typically involve a couple of hours of labor. At the above rates, that would be something like $60 to arrive, plus $200 labor for a total of $260. A far cry from $70.

And that is why DirecTV has crap for installers (my apologies to the good ones that are still out there, I know there are a few of you).

I no big fan of Comcast, but in my area it is a Comcast employee, driving a Comcast owned truck, and carrying Comcast owned tools and test equipment, that shows up to install or repair (and I might add, at no cost to the customer). DirecTv could definately learn something in this regard.

Carl


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

SeattleCarl said:


> I no big fan of Comcast, but in my area it is a Comcast employee, driving a Comcast owned truck, and carrying Comcast owned tools and test equipment, that shows up to install or repair (and I might add, at no cost to the customer). DirecTv could definately learn something in this regard.


Of course, a Comcast truck roll usually takes 2 or 3 weeks to schedule. And there's no real guarantee they'll send the right kind of technician so it might take a couple attempts. And that's if they show up when they say they will.


----------



## ncshawng (Dec 23, 2001)

I purchased one of the new HDTV DVR's (sorry, don't remember what it was supposed to be) way back in August. They scheduled installation for September 23rd. I said "ok, but does it always take a month to get it installed?" No answer.

I had to call and reschedule when I had to go out of town that weekend. They said "Ok, how about October 7th?" I said that would be fine.

October 7th comes. I wait around all afternoon for the installer to show up. I finally get an apologetic call from a rep around 4:30 PM saying that because the receiver had not come in, they would be unable to do it today. I said "Why not come out and run the wires and install the dish?" They said they couldn't do that. I said "Well....ok. What's the next available date?" They said "How about October 14th?" I said that it would be fine. I also reminded the rep that I already had a total of 8 drops (3 DVR's at 2 each, and two receivers), thus they would need the appropriate multiswitch gear. She said "Yes, it's referenced on the work order." I said "Ok".

October 14th comes, and I wait around all day. At about 4:30 PM, I get a call from the installer saying that he is on his way over. I ask him about the multiswitch. He says that he will be installing a 5 x 8. I said "That's not enough drops." He said "Wha??" I told him to read the workorder. he reads it and says that he doesn't have the gear for that. I asked him "Why? Your rep said it would be no problem." He said that he'd have to go back to the warehouse to get the switches and splitters and that he couldn't do it today.

I exploded. I told him it was unacceptable, that I had purchased this gear two months ago, and that I really wanted it installed by this weekend. He said his supervisor would call me back. Supervisor calls back, apolgizes, and says that he'll see what he can do. He said that they can do it in the afternoon on the 15th. I swallowed hard and said that I already wasted two afternoons now waiting for them. He said that he'll make sure it happens.

Installer calls back and asks if he can come at 8 AM Sunday morning (October 15th). I said that I'd rather not but if he can get it installed, that'll be ok. Installer says "Ok, I'll be out at 8 AM).

Sunday morning, I get up and wait for the installer. He never shows up. Finally, at 11:45 AM, I call Direct-TV, which transfers me to the instaler's rep. She checks and says that a supervisor will be calling shortly.

Supervisor calls and says that they are coming out for an afternoon appointment. I exploded again and told him that the installer informed me that he was coming out at 8 AM. I told him to forget it for Sunday, that I was not going to waste my entire Sunday since I had company coming and could not accomodate him that afternoon. The supervisor apologizes to me again and says that he'll work with me. I told him that the next date I could do it would be Saturday October 28th. I told him that since I had an evening engagement on the 28th, he would have to be out here for the install by 1 PM, and be done by 3 PM.

We'll see what happens next weekend.

I wonder if I am entitled to $60 for three missed appointments??


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Holy crap!


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

> The second guy said it was not the wire and I needed a new Directv DVR(that I did not want) but he ordered it and it came 3 days later, one tuner still did not work.


I am amazed at bozos that cannot troubleshoot a "one tuner works, the other doesn't" problem. Before ordering any replacement DVR they should swap the two cables on the back of the DVR that goes out to the sat dish - if the problem moves to the other tuner it's sure not the DVR that is bad - it is wiring or a multiswitch that is bad. Geesh!


----------



## rborden (Dec 31, 2004)

SeattleCarl said:


> In today's economy, you would be very hard pressed to find any professional service provider that would come to your house and do anything for $70. Most will charge that much to show up, and the labor clock starts when they get out of their truck.
> 
> I just had a "specialist" to my house to fix something. $60 to drive here (about 5 miles), $25 per quarter hour (or any portion thereof) of labor thereafter. Fairly typical rates these days. So if the job took 20 minutes, the total bill is $110 plus tax.
> 
> ...


I think what the original poster meant was the D* pays the installers more the the $70 that they ask the customers to pay. We actually pay the HSP roughly $250 per. installation and/or service call, and we only ask the customer to cover $70, if they do not have the protection plan.


----------

